# Micaela Schäfer nackt hinter Turntables + (5x)



## Mandalorianer (29 Aug. 2011)

*Oben und unten ohne
Nun doch! Micaela Schäfer nackt hinter Turntables​*


Während wir uns noch gestern darüber wunderten, dass Ex-GNTM-Kandidatin 
Micaela Schäfer (25) tatsächlich einen Bikini trägt, sehen wir sie nun 
wieder in gewohnter Manier: Halbnackt hinter den Turntables.




 

 

 

 

​

Sie ist ja bekanntlich Nackt-DJane und tingelt derzeit durch die Clubs auf der beliebten Ferieninsel Mallorca.
Dort heizt sie dem feierwütigen Publikum - weniger mit ihren Platten, als wohl eher durch ihre optischen Reize - ordentlich ein.

Für ihren letzten Auftritt im bekannten RIU Palace hat sich die Brünette nur mit ein paar Sternchen-Pasties auf den Brustwarzen bekleidet und ist untenrum in eine Strumpfhose geschlüpft, die allerdings mehr zur Schau stellte, als sie verhüllte. Dazu kombinierte sie High Heels in gläserner Optik und trug schwarze Handschuhe aus Satin mit auffälligen Strass-Armbändern.

Diese Bilder beweisen nur wieder, dass Textilien wohl einfach nicht Micaelas Ding 
sind und wir sie auch zukünftig eher nackt, als bekleidet zu Gesicht bekommen werden. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Micaela Schäfer nackt hinter Turntables + (4x)*

*sabber :drip:


----------



## Hein666 (29 Aug. 2011)

Wer denkt den da noch ans Tanzen?:thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (29 Aug. 2011)

Bin gespannt, wie weit sie noch sinkt.


----------



## Franky70 (29 Aug. 2011)

Billig, aber geil. 
Danke.


----------



## Padderson (29 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Micaela Schäfer nackt hinter Turntables + (4x)*



Punisher schrieb:


> *sabber :drip:



Du nimmst mir jedes Mal die "Worte" aus dem Mund


----------



## inot (30 Aug. 2011)

Danke - Micaela immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## Scheich200 (30 Aug. 2011)

Schöne Sache. weiter soo...


----------



## alexos (30 Aug. 2011)

sind die wieder größer geworden????


----------



## cidade_de_deus (30 Aug. 2011)

Knaller


----------



## didi0815 (30 Aug. 2011)

Toller Hintern...


----------



## MPerator (30 Sep. 2011)

immer wieder gern gesehen...


----------



## vwo100303 (1 Okt. 2011)

da ist mir etwas zu viel silikon dran...


----------



## Tommy123 (23 Okt. 2011)

perfekt


----------



## MEYCLA (23 Okt. 2011)

diese frau ist ein traum


----------



## derhesse (23 Okt. 2011)

Wieso pfeift der Schiedsrichter nicht ab?

Es sind doch 2 Bälle im Spiel!

Schön ist anders...


----------



## Sampler (19 Nov. 2011)

Schon nett, Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Tom G. (25 Nov. 2011)

*Micaela Schäfer nackt hinter Turntables (Update 7x) LQ*


















Offenbar hat sie das Geschäftsmodell sogar erfolgreich von El Arenal nach Landshut übertragen?


----------



## klaubi (28 Nov. 2011)

Danke für Micaela!


----------



## Thomas61 (30 Jan. 2012)

Ich bekenne...ich find sie richtig scharf...:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Paulienschen (30 Jan. 2012)

Wie, die ist bisweilen halbnackt zu sehen.
Unglaublich!


----------



## lorenar (11 Dez. 2012)

Einfach nur super heiß!


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

RIESENSKANDAL

es gibt Fotos auf denen Micaela angezogen ist.


----------



## Debbi (17 Dez. 2012)

wooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## JollyJumper111 (17 Dez. 2012)

extrem billig das mädl...aber der hintern ist der hammerpleas09pleas09


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Solange sie den Körper noch hat...


----------



## camel46 (1 Mai 2013)

besser ihre bilder, als ihre musik hören ^^


----------



## levman100 (19 Mai 2013)

..sie bleibt ein Augenschaus, wen interessiert schon die Musik! 
vielen Dank


----------



## Ch0C0 (19 Mai 2013)

Geiler Arsch! Danke!


----------



## hoshi21 (20 Mai 2013)

da wird musik zur nebensache


----------



## Bowes (11 Aug. 2013)

diese frau ist super !!!:thx:


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

wieso nicht


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

cool warum nicht ??? ..


----------

